#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Whats the new adventure would you like to do in 2020?

## Bhavya

Adventures are always fascinating. As the New Year begin hope you guys are planning to try out some new adventures in 2020. This year I would like to go on Sinharaja Rain Forest Walk and Bird Watching Day Tour or Mirissa Whale Watching Day Tour with my friends. I dont know how much its possible, but I wish to do it. So, guys whats the new adventure would you like to do in 2020?

----------

